# Wedding Bells



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

My son wrote on Peyton's onesie will you marry Daddie? and had the engagement ring on a string around his neck. I guess they forgot the picture. Here is my favorite picture to date


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful baby, I can see why you like this picture best. So what did she say?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a beautiful baby!! You must be thrilled!! Cute idea with the ring!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh Ya she said YES!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh that is soooooo sweet! Congrats on the babe and the future wedding, Suz!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How romantic! Congrats Suzi. Congrats on the grandbaby!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

They came by yesterday, and he was so cute I got to change his dipper. The wedding is in August and of all places Hawaii. I have never left the sister's that will be hard.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi I'm over in Maui for my sons wedding. I have some pictures of the beautiful place. It was called The White Orchard located at the end of the road in Makena Maui. I left my camera chip in our condo so I didn't get to take the photos I wanted. I also left half my bathing suit at home and my tooth brush. Guess its time for lists. The last picture is me on my way to go snorkeling. We saw so many fish and even a turtle.
I miss Maddie and Zoey so much.They are staying with my ex boyfriend so they are happy.He loves them and even takes care of them at lunch time while I'm working.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Beautiful bride, beautiful place and beautiful baby! You must be so proud!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

It was so beautiful I cried. I needed kleenex bad.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lovely, congrats Suzi, enjoy your stay, the sisters will be fine.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautiful, Suzi! Handsome son. Yep, I have to do lists too!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Very handsome family. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow..What a gorgeous place to get married! Really breathtaking! They make such a handsome family. (I know what you mean about making lists LOL)


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Suzi, what a beautiful family! You must be thrilled!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW how beautiful!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

AWESOME!!! Congratualtions!!!
and OMG, that snorkle pic of you is in our FAVORITE snorkleing nook in south Maui!!!!
We go there every time!!!!

So glad the sisters are being taken care of so wonderfully!!! have FUN!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What a wonderful wedding spot and great pictures. Will they be living there as well? The baby looks so cute in his wedding outfit. Have fun, but it looks as though you are, snorkeling gear and all. Love it!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome pictures! I am a list maker too. Have fun! The sisters will be fine .


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tammie that is such a great place to snorkel. There were scuba divers there and one of them saw a shark I was feeling a bit funny after hearing that. Today I swam with a turtle he came out of the blue I jumped a bit then just followed him for about ten minutes. Tomorrow we are going to turtle cove. I'm with my sister and 87 year old mom who is going everywhere we are. So much fun!
The newlyweds live in lacey washington close to Tacoma.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome!!!!
Yes, we saw turtles every time we went out and EVERY single time I jumped and it took my brain several seconds to realize it is just a TURTLE. they just seem to come out of no where!!! enjoy!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful family, Suzi! Glad to hear you are having a wonderful time. I've always wanted to go snorkling in the tropics!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Suzi, Wow great pics! Congratulations! So glad you are off on a trip! I have spent time in Maui as well, terrific place to be! Enjoy every second!


----------

